# what do you guys think of this horse?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres a link..the woman said all she needs is a bit of training since she is green but she is pretty quiet and everything.

http://canamishelties.com/horse3.htm

http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-219240


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

well she is defintaly very pretty and that colt is gorgeous!!  although since she is 6 and just green i don't really like that. do you know if she is hot, with being a throughbred. but otherwise she is a beauty and if she is what your looking for then i would go for it!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

paint_girl08 said:


> well she is defintaly very pretty and that colt is gorgeous!!  although since she is 6 and just green i don't really like that. do you know if she is hot, with being a throughbred. but otherwise she is a beauty and if she is what your looking
> for then i would go for it!!


the current owner was told she was a TB/draft but no one really knows what she is. her only problem is that she is green and once i get a job and get enough money i will send her to training (hopefully!)

but anyways, i was told she is pretty good to ride and is calm.

ETA...her price is $500 OBO


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She's got a pretty steep croup. That's going to translate to a short, choppy stride.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would look for another horse personally.
Ginger and Domino didn't work out because they were too much horse and I would hate to see you get a green broke horse only for the same thing to happen again.
I would look for a horse that may not be a lot older, but is definitely way past green broke.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't get her without a vet check. Something seems off with her, just from the pictures but to be honest, they are really bad pictures so it might just be odd angles.

Why are they selling her?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Solon said:


> I definitely wouldn't get her without a vet check. Something seems off with her, just from the pictures but to be honest, they are really bad pictures so it might just be odd angles.
> 
> Why are they selling her?


she has the colt from this mare and like 3 other horses she has to train and just doesn't have time for her. there like 5 hours away :?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It's still a good investment to get a vet check. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the owners still have yet to contact me back..


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont really give critiques. But I just had to say she really really reminds me of my Meggy!  
Wish you lots of luck and happiness what ever you decide to do. :wink:


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

It depends on what you want to do with her. If you want to use her for trail riding, then she seems like a perfectly fine horse for that... providing you feel comfortable with a green horse. If you want to do more... then I would look elsewhere. 

What kind of horse are you looking for? If you want, tell me what you are looking for, price, etc, and I can search around for you.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> It depends on what you want to do with her. If you want to use her for trail riding, then she seems like a perfectly fine horse for that... providing you feel comfortable with a green horse. If you want to do more... then I would look elsewhere.
> 
> What kind of horse are you looking for? If you want, tell me what you are looking for, price, etc, and I can search around for you.


this is just a "if everything works out" kind of thing. so once i get my job in February i will *hopefully* be able to send her off to the trainers for finishing.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> pepperduck said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on what you want to do with her. If you want to use her for trail riding, then she seems like a perfectly fine horse for that... providing you feel comfortable with a green horse. If you want to do more... then I would look elsewhere.
> ...


ok..... well what would you want it to be finished in?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > pepperduck said:
> ...


western/maybe English pleasure. trails, possibly barrel racing in the future. nothing big. she would just be a pleasure horse right now and once i learn more i might show her but it depends.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im very interested in her...and somebody from another barn said that i can work in exchange for boarding and shed take off 1/2 the price so that means id only have to pay like 175 for boarding.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

personally I like her. Maybe not the best conformation but she seems pretty sane. 
But to remember, Ginger, she is green broke and that usually comes with high energy also.

What happens if you can't send her to the trainers? 
Consider that before you buy her with plans on getting a trainer.

Also what happens if she turns out to be too much for you?

Also I agree with Solon....a vet check is definately worth it. If it wasn't for the vet check I'd would have ended up with a mare with bad arthritis and that was slightly lame.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's cute. Actually "green broke" doesn't always means dangerous or high energy. :wink: That just may be lack of knowledge to how to respond to cues... 

Vet check and couple rides in ring AND trail would do the trick. Also you can try to write down the contract (in case of rip off). My only concern is that if she's 5 hours away even hauling her will bring up cost up.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I know it doesn't always mean having high energy, but I was just saying that to make Ginger aware that she won't be like a beginner lesson horse or a well trained horse.
She could have some spunk in her...and depending on where she is in her training, she could not even know the cue to trot. Green broke can really mean "knows everything, just need miles" to "has only been walked around the arena once"

Just giving Ginger the "worst case" so she isn't taken by surprise


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> I know it doesn't always mean having high energy, but I was just saying that to make Ginger aware that she won't be like a beginner lesson horse or a well trained horse.
> She could have some spunk in her...and depending on where she is in her training, she could not even know the cue to trot. green broke can really mean "knows everything, just need miles" to "has only been walked around the arena once"
> 
> Just giving Ginger the "worst case" so she isn't taken by surprise


yeah, i know its probably dumb of me but something just sticks out on her that grabs my attention, i dont know what but its like i need to have her...im going to be getting a job soon so i will hopefully be able to send her to the trainers.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> green broke can really mean "knows everything, just need miles" to "has only been walked around the arena once"


Ha-ha-ha! That's certainly true. I'd actually say 2nd one is the truth for the most cases...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

One thing that struck me is, how is she thoroughbred? She doesn't really look like one, and the second ad said she's 14.3 hh. I didn't think tb's could be that short. 

Someone correct me on this??

Edited to say: I just read the description: tb/cross. Do you know what the cross is?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> One thing that struck me is, how is she thoroughbred? She doesn't really look like one, and the second ad said she's 14.3 hh. I didn't think tb's could be that short.
> 
> Someone correct me on this??
> 
> Edited to say: I just read the description: tb/cross. Do you know what the cross is?


nope...i doubt shes even TB at all. she looks more QH then anything.


----------

